# *****



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

i know i have asked this question before, but i need some more help, I have never trapped ***** in my like and i need insite on how u make **** traps , thnx.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

where u coming from?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

what u mean fishhunt?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

better off buying traps... they are not something that are outrageous to buy, unless you are getting a lot... i hit auctions around and pick them up for about $3 each, depending on what size you want to use. the larger are more, of course.

:sniper:


----------

